# 2002 Spec-V *Start-up Fix!*



## Terry S (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm going to keep this short and simple. If you have a 2002 Spec-V and you experience the extended cranking on warm/cold startups, there is a TSB out there for this and the dealerships can fix it.

They replace the starter unit, the fuel assembly, and they reflash the ecu to run leaner on startup. I got it done and my car starts like a champ every time now. Reminds me of my step-dad's NSX when it starts up 

I dont have the TSB number on hand, but i'll try to post it up tomorrow.

Also, if anyone knows why these engines burn coolant, let me know. They checked my car and cant figure out why the system would need to refill the coolant so often with no leaks and no head gasket issues.

Thanks,
Terry S

P.S. I would also like to add that Tustin Nissan is the dealership that helped me with this in the past and they were the ones to fix it this time around. They were very cooperative and understanding. So I recant my previous statements about them and give them a :thumbup:


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Are you sure its not your HG?


----------



## Terry S (Nov 8, 2004)

1YellowSpecV said:


> Are you sure its not your HG?


Well it starts up fine now, and they said they checked it. I might still have a compression check done on it for my own peace of mind, but it appears all is now good.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

I'd like that TSB number if you have it. I'm having startup issues (usually on warm starts), and all Corona Nissan says is "we can't recreate the problem."


----------



## Terry S (Nov 8, 2004)

acriml01 said:


> I'd like that TSB number if you have it. I'm having startup issues (usually on warm starts), and all Corona Nissan says is "we can't recreate the problem."


Yea mine was mostly on warm starts too. The warm start issue is still barely there, but its definitly 99% better. The ECU is still in learning phase though so maybe it'll go away completely over the next few days.

My invoice is in another car still so I cant get to it. Been busy fixing my wives Neon which we found out has two broken motor mounts (bolt snapped on bottom mount plus the rubber bushing is cracked and missing pieces on top mount)when we were replacing the bad alternator  Damn Neons...

Terry S


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Terry S said:


> Well it starts up fine now, and they said they checked it. I might still have a compression check done on it for my own peace of mind, but it appears all is now good.


I would get that check done for sure.


----------



## brdgill (Dec 14, 2004)

i need that number too... i have experienced starting problems.. and i have already taken my car to the dealer once, they didn't know what was going on... so, let me know what you find!

--brad--


----------



## specv_zak (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah... I'm gonna need that number too


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

as I said before, changing spark plugs helps this problem a lot for many people as well as the 5 second rule


----------



## Terry S (Nov 8, 2004)

NickZac said:


> as I said before, changing spark plugs helps this problem a lot for many people as well as the 5 second rule


Well, the 5 second rule has never helped my situtation unfortunatly. Also, my car is still exhibiting the problem, but its only like 1 in 3 starts. Rest of the time it fires up right away. I'm going to take it back to them and ask for a compression check for sure.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Changing the spark plugs worked for about a month for me, then back to the usual. What's the 5 second rule?


----------



## Terry S (Nov 8, 2004)

acriml01 said:


> Changing the spark plugs worked for about a month for me, then back to the usual. What's the 5 second rule?


Turn the key in the on position for 5 second to let the fuel pump prime and let everything get ready, then turn the car on


----------



## relicstone (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey just to get this started again . what is that TSB Number?


----------

